# Boys watching/reading shoujo?



## westarrr (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey...

Any boys here watching shoujo?
I'm watching Chibi Vampire Karin.. and I've just realised it's Shoujo..
Anyone thinks that's wrong? I think it's not.. as long as one can enjoy himself, right?


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 15, 2011)

there's nothing wrong with a boy reading shoujo, just like there's nothing wrong with a girl reading shonen , but i dont shoujo.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 15, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> there's nothing wrong with a boy reading shoujo, just like there's nothing wrong with a girl reading shonen , but i dont shoujo.


......................... want to reply but damn i need to control my self


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

I read Shoujo. I currently Love So Life, Kaichou wa Maid Sama, Vampire Knight, Gakuen Alice, and Nana. I've finished Cardcaptor Sakura, Legal Drug, Wish, and Clover. I've really just started reading Shoujo though. Yeah I know Legal Drug will soon have new releases.


----------



## westarrr (Oct 15, 2011)

hmm.. there was this guy laughing at me when i told i was watching a shoujo.. stupid mainstream shounen watcher


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

I love Shounen manga, in fact I read it more than any other genre. Same with anime, but I also read Shoujo, Seinen, Josei, and Kodomo. I don't care if people laugh at me. I like what I like.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 15, 2011)

Valwin said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > there's nothing wrong with a boy reading shoujo, just like there's nothing wrong with a girl reading shonen , but i dont shoujo.
> ...


did i say something that offended you? if i did im sorry.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 15, 2011)

Closest thing to shoujo I've ever watched is mild shounen-ai in the form of No. 6 and Black Butler.
Maybe Eden of the East was a bit shoujo.

Even those, I never tell anyone I watch.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 15, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > 1234turtles said:
> ...


no you dint :3


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 15, 2011)

TehSkull said:


> Closest thing to shoujo I've ever watched is mild shounen-ai in the form of No. 6 and Black Butler.
> *Maybe Eden of the East was a bit shoujo*.
> 
> Even those, I never tell anyone I watch.



What kind of young girl were you when you watched Eden of the East?
Search the damn definition for Shoujo...like me, you clearly have no idea what it meant.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 15, 2011)

I do, although it's mostly anime rather than manga.

Chihayafuru has an ongonig anime right now. Ouran High School Host Club, Kimi ni Todoke, and Honey & Clover were also great shoujo anime. I watched Vampire Knight but didn't really like it that much. My favorite Shoujo anime would probably be Natsume Yuujinchou.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Chihayafuru is Josei.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 15, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Chihayafuru is Josei.


hrm didn't realize that /:

Although Shoujo and Josei practically fall in the same place, just that the targeted age differs.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 15, 2011)

Why does manga (and to some extent anime) have so many stupid words to classify them?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 15, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Why does manga (and to some extent anime) have so many stupid words to classify them?


I know, right?

And don't even get me started on Western media.  What the fuck is a "spaghetti western", to start?  "Bromance"?  And then tossing together random words like "action comedy" or "action thriller"... and then you get into the really weird words like "romance" and "horror".


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good point there s4mid4re, though there are some Josei manga that are vastly different from your typical Shoujo manga. It goes by the magazine they're published in like for example LaLa is for Shoujo, Weekly Shounen Jump - Shounen, Kiss - Josei, etc.....


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 15, 2011)

Nothing wrong with this at all. I watch all types of anime.... I loved fushigi yuugi and card captor sakura but at the same time also love things like Eva, deathnote and code geass. I just watch what I like and don't worry about the rest of the world.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2011)

I have never. I'm gonna give Kimi ni Todoke a try though.


----------



## Issac (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a friend who doesn't watch some popular anime because they're shoujo.. He even stoped watching one, when he found out it was classified as shoujo...

I myself watch whatever is fun to watch, no matter if people think it's for girls or not...


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 15, 2011)

I haven't found any shojo I liked. The vast vast majority of stuff I like is seinen. Though the two have some points of similarities, there's just something about all the shojo series that turns me off...


----------



## westarrr (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't really feel embarrassed that I watch shoujo.. I always tell some friends what anime I'm watching at that moment, sometimes they agree... sometimes they dont.

Going to give Ouran High School Host Club a try after I've finished Chibi Vampire Karin


----------



## Youkai (Oct 15, 2011)

I actually preffer shojo Manga even thaught I'm a guy.

Love to read stuff like Usotsuki Lily and 1/2 Prince and whatever there is 
well to tell the truth, the drawing stile mostly sucks or at least is ... different from what i like, but the story is mostly something i like .. many romance stuff and some comedy.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 15, 2011)

i don't notice what categories a manga falls from...
i decide to give something a go from descriptions and reviews.  then if i like it i'll continue reading but if i don't i drop it.


----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 15, 2011)

I do not see anything wrong with you watching whatever you like. I watched and loved alot of anime I thought was girly compared to some other anime, but after looking them up just now, they all fell under Shonen and Seinen.



Spoiler



Clannad
DearS
OtoBoku
Zero no Tsukaima
Hayate no Gotoku
Girls Bravo
Ah! My Goddess
Chobits
Sekirei
Princess Lover!
Happy Lesson


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 15, 2011)

Some good things on that list, KazoWar Don't know if I would really consider Hayate no Gotoku shojo, but it's still good, I should finish watching that sometime. AMG/OMG has always been one of my favorites, I remember getting the tapes way back in 94. Then having to wait forever for the tv series... Clannad was a series I couldn't stop watching. I watched 14 eps of it one day. I do most of CLAMPs stuff.


----------



## westarrr (Oct 15, 2011)

KazoWAR said:


> I do not see anything wrong with you watching whatever you like. I watched and loved alot of anime I thought was girly compared to some other anime, but after looking them up just now, they all fell under Shonen and Seinen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought Sekirei isn't shoujo..Though it is ecchi


----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 15, 2011)

westarrr said:


> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> > I do not see anything wrong with you watching whatever you like. I watched and loved alot of anime I thought was girly compared to some other anime, but after looking them up just now, they all fell under Shonen and Seinen.
> ...



I never said it was Shojo. on Wikipedia it is listed as Seinen, i know lol Wikipedia, but i just did a quick google search to see what category all the anime on my watched anime list fell under. I listed the ones I thought was meant for girls, but was listed as Shonen or Seinen.

I thought they where meant for girls because they where not about super powered beings or robots beating each other to death. Most involved a male who some how ended up in a circle of young woman perusing friendships and even relationships with them. I thought those where mainly for girls, but they seem to be aimed at boys or older men. I also google shojo to get an example of an anime meant for girls and the first one I saw seems to show a large cast of attractive looking men instead of woman. I am betting the basic plot would be a single female in the middle of a circle of men.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

KazoWAR is right Sekirei is Seinen.


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 15, 2011)

I prefer Shoujo manga over Shonen mangas. I get more "emotions" out of Shoujo than Shonen.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

What shoujo manga are your favorite celeron53???


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 16, 2011)

I read shoujo, nyan =3


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Unless its Hentai, Yuri or Yaoi I don't classify Manga, so your in the clear buddy


----------



## Cyan (Oct 17, 2011)

I read/watch anything except Yaoi/yuri/hentai/similar genre.

I like shoujo manga. (I want next chapters of Nana!)
I don't care the genre as long as I enjoy the story.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 17, 2011)

Ask yourself, you are sitting next to two guys, one is reading Sailormoon, the other something BL category. which one is likely queer?

And do you really give a damn?


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 18, 2011)

Who cares what others think?  It's only when you let it get to you that it causes the problem.  Everyone is entitled to their likes and dislikes.

I watch/read want I like.  As long as I like it, I could care less on what genre it calls into.  I just caught up with One Piece and I just finished Hana to Akuma.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm a guy and i read/watch shoujo.
IMO, i find most shoujo anime/manga out there to be better than some of the shounen stuff.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 18, 2011)

It doesnt matter.. Dont listen to some people who is laughing at you because of this book. If you are injury, should you cry or should you hold your emotion inside and be tough and be macho ? Do you think that men shouldn't cry because you would be called sissy? Come on, it's silly and those people are lower than ants who would think like that. Anyway, be yourself and enjoy. We love all: Gay, Lesbian, any races, and we are all human. Stop hated.. Stop being embarrassment... Stop make fun.. and more. Got an idea ? Good boy.


----------

